

Jerks are deprecated, be nice - flaper87
http://blog.flaper87.org/post/51f971da0f06d323de297e4d/

======
bifrost
I think there's one thing thats been missed, and its that some people don't
like being told they are wrong, and then get personally offended by being told
that.

Sure, you can be nice about it, but some people just can't take it no matter
how nice you are.

Being honest isn't being a jerk, its being kind.

